# benefit reductions on some of VHI's plans for renewals starting February 2011.



## NovaFlare77 (27 Jan 2011)

FYI, the HIA have posted a[broken link removed]on some of VHI's plans for renewals from 1st February 2011.



> Vhi is reducing orthopaedic and ophthalmic benefits on the following plans for renewals from 1st February 2011.
> 
> The benefit paid for hospital charges for *participating private hospitals* for specified *hip, knee and shoulder joint replacement procedures* and specified *ophthalmic procedures* is being reduced from 100% of the cost to 80% of the cost.
> 
> ...





> Vhi is reducing orthopaedic and ophthalmic benefits on the following  plans for renewals from 9th February.
> 
> The benefit paid for hospital  charges for *participating hospitals* for *specified hip, knee and shoulder  joint replacement procedures* and *specified ophthalmic procedures in  private hospitals* is being reduced from 100% of the cost to 80% of the  cost.
> The plans being changed are as follows Company Plan
> ...


----------



## pj111 (27 Jan 2011)

*VHI reduce benefits and increase prices on Company Plans from 9th February*

_According to the Health insurance authority

_*Vhi benefit change 09.02.11*

 Vhi is reducing orthopaedic and ophthalmic benefits on the following plans  for renewals from 9th February. The benefit paid for hospital charges for  participating hospitals for specified hip, knee and shoulder joint replacement  procedures and specified ophthalmic procedures in private hospitals is being  reduced from 100% of the cost to 80% of the cost.


 The plans being changed are as follows 



Company Plan
Company Plan  Extra
Company Plan Extra Excess
Company Plan Extra Level 1
Company Plan  Extra Level 2
Company Plan Extra Level 2 Excess
Company Plan Extra Level  3
Company Plan Plus Level 1
Company Plan Plus Level 1.1
Company Plan  Plus Level 1.2
Company Plan Plus Select
Corporate Plan
WellPlus  1
WellPlus 1 Excess
WellPlus 2
WellPlus3
PMI 01 11
PMI 02  11
PMI 03 11
PMI 05 11
PMI 07 11


The prices of these plans are also increasing for renewals from the 9th  February.

[broken link removed]


----------



## pj111 (29 Jan 2011)

This again appears to be targeting operations most likely to be used by their older members!


----------



## ajapale (29 Jan 2011)

Thanks Nova,

Ive split your post from another more generalised discussion.

Ive also added a second notice concerning the benefit reduction and VHI company plans.

Note: The benefit reduction regarding * hip, knee and shoulder  joint procedures* relates to *participating private hospitals* in the case of the 1st lot of plans (parents/kids etc) but relate to *all participating hospitals* in the case of the company plans.


aj
moderator.


----------



## pj111 (29 Jan 2011)

It will be interesting to see full details from VHI as to whether the word "private" is missing here or not in the HIA release. Also as to whether the procedure codes are specifically relating to special procedures or not as per One Plan.


----------



## olddog (1 Feb 2011)

PJ,

Do you know if VHI have details of this available on their website ?

Olddog


----------



## NovaFlare77 (1 Feb 2011)

With the exception of the rules booklets, VHI don't publish information about any of their corproate plans on their website. However, existing customers should receive updated information, in the form of an updated table of benefits, before their renewal. These benefits changes only apply to existing customers from their renewal date, starting with customers who renew on or after 9th February 2011. 

If you're a new customer looking to join one of these plans, and your employer doesn't have information on them, you'll need to contact VHI to get prices and other information.


----------



## olddog (1 Feb 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply

I'm on co. plan exec. at present and was just hoping to see what changes might have been made to the plan ( before I go in to get my four hips done, dont you know )


----------



## NovaFlare77 (1 Feb 2011)

If you ask VHI, they shouldn't have any problems sending you an updated Table of Benefits, bearing in mind those changes don't apply until your renewal. If your renewal is in the next few weeks and after 9th February, you should have already received the update.

If you are going into hospital, I'd recommend always giving your insurer a call to confirm cover anyway, even if your benefits haven't been reduced yet. It's better to be certain beforehand.

PS The ophthalmic benefits are being reduced as well, so while you're in for the four hips, get the eyes done too .


----------



## pj111 (1 Feb 2011)

It would appear that VHI don't want to upset decision makers in companies by reducing the orthopaedic & ophthalmic procedures like they have done on the less expensive plans. It looks untouched.

_Patrick_


----------



## olddog (1 Feb 2011)

Thank you both for your help.



pj111 said:


> It would appear that VHI don't want to upset decision makers in companies by reducing the orthopaedic & ophthalmic procedures .......



Just wait 'till they see the bill for four hips


----------



## Derry (16 Feb 2011)

Gosh!!! God help the poor vhi administrator when he/she gets it.  Mind you they could decline your claim on the basis they dont do pet insurance!!!!


----------

